# G10 Cwc.what Rank Was Issued These Watches



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anybody know if all troops were issued www or just officers.Also has anyone any ideas what the numbers on the back stand for,ie units,marines etc or are they just serial numbers.I find it had to believe the army issueing these to every soldier,can anyone shed any light.thanks.ian


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

When I was serving, watches were issued to anyone needing them for a specific job and who didn't have the brains to buy himself a decent one of his own while he was posted abroad somewhere where they were substainatially cheaper than in the UK.

In my first Regiment this meant they were issued to junior NCOs who were out in the field on Field Survey duties, used for timing observations on theodolites. They were maintained and issued by a REME technician who also looked after all the other technical survey equipment. To be honest they were virtually redundant pieces of equipment as most had their own better quality watches which did the job better.....


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

W10 = Army

0552 = Royal Navy. Most common of all G10's.

0555 = Royal Marines, but the G10 was only issued to the RM's for one year only and that was in 1995.

6bb = RAF.

The long number that begins with 6645- is the NATO stock number or NSN for short the - 99 - denotes British military.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

You needed a reason to order one. You wrote the reason on the G10 form. It would then need to be countersigned for approval.

In the civil service today if I want something I order it on a GR form. GR stands for general requisition. Nothingâ€™s changed except with the cuts these days more often than not you get turned down.

:tank:


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Great info i have a cwc 1979 marked 6bb so this is airforce or one of its many divisions,thanks for the info ,does this run from ww2 the same numbering system.ianb


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Some good (and funny) info here: http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/G10_Watches


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Good info thanks,and truthful.ian.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

When I was in you had to have a job or an appointment that was scaled for a watch, as they say stores are for storing things in! normally its at junior nco level and up but to be honest most people had g shocks or similar and a lot of the younger lads wouldn't be seen dead with one they were that old fashioned to them! However when I joined up in the eighties they were handy because of the tritium hands meant you could see it in low light whereas a digital lit up the place if your not careful. best regards, Jim


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just seen an sas smiths 1967 with take out or repair tag to the 264 signals sas,lovely watch hope someone on the forum purchased it,.ian


----------

